# Enlight Precut Side Window Panel??



## chef1017 (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey,

Just wondering if anybody knows where to buy a precut side window panel for an Enlgiht case (7237, 7247, etc).

If not, then does anybody know what other precut side panels wil fit in an Enlight case? I have seen some people putting Lian side panels in other cases...anything compatible with an Enlight case?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## james (Jul 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome to the forums chef1017............. 

Comp-USA in Danvers, Ma. has them so I would think that any Comp-USA store should carry them. They have a few different sizes and configurations to choose from................:winkgrin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

You can try looking through http://www.pcmods.com/


----------



## chef1017 (Jun 27, 2003)

> Comp-USA in Danvers, Ma. has them so I would think that any Comp-USA store should carry them. They have a few different sizes and configurations to choose from


Do you know if anything they carry would fit in an Enlight case?



> You can try looking through http://www.pcmods.com/


Thank, looks like there are a few there as well, but still not sure if they fit.

Is buying the side panel the only way to see if it fits?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Whoops! I misread your intentions here. You want a whole new side panel with a window in it already. Right?


----------



## chef1017 (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah, something like this:
http://www.pcmods.com/details.asp?ProdID=245

but it has to fit in the Enlight model(s) I listed.


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

I saw that COMPUSA side panel too. Maybe you could call you local store to see if someone knows someplace that could cut it for you...or get out the dremel.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

*Danvers?*

I grew up in Worcester (pronounced Wistah) ...

GO PATS!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

I always call it Woosta! Have you ever been to Glosta.............:winkgrin:


----------

